# 61 Reasons to Deport Illegal Aliens



## Wolfmoon

PLEASE CIRCULATE:

*61 Reasons to Deport Illegal Aliens*

1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to legal and illegal aliens each year.
http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters7fd8

2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 
http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html

3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens.
http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html

4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the American taxpayers. 
http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html

9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

10. The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html

11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf

12. The National Policy Institute "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period." 
http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf

13. $25 billion in remittances back into Mexico as a result of exporting poverty and low skill labor into the United States, 25 to $45 billion a year taken into Mexico as a result of the illicit drug trade into the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0903/02/ldt.01.html

14. "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States". 
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html

15. Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

16. Today, criminal aliens account for over 29 percent of prisoners in Federal Bureau of Prisons facilities and a higher share of all federal prison inmates. These prisoners represent the fastest growing segment of the federal prison population. Incarceration of criminal aliens cost an estimated $624 million to state prisons (1999) and $891 million to federal prisons (2002), according to the most recent available figure from the Bureau of Justice Statistics. 
http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters0b9c

17. "Illegal Aliens and American Medicine". "Many illegal aliens harbor fatal diseases that American Medicine fought and vanquished long ago, malaria, leprosy, plague, polio, dengue and Chagas disease." The Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons
http://www.jpands.org/jpands1001.htm

18. In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men. Source (CDC): http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/hispanics/resources/factsheets/hispanic.htm

19. If enacted the Comprehensive Immigration Reform Act (CIRA, S. 2611) would be the most dramatic change in immigration law in 80 years, allowing an estimated 103 million persons to legally immigrate to the U.S. over the next 20 years - fully one-third of the current population of the United States. 
http://www.heritage.org/Research/Reports/2006/05/Senate-Immigration-Bill-Would-Allow-100-Million-New-Legal-Immigrants-over-the-Next-Twenty-Years

20. In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000. for each immigrant in the country!
http://www.esrresearch.com/Rubensteinreport.pdf

21. The number of illegal immigrants in the United States may be as high as 20 million people, more than double the official 9 million people estimated by the Census Bureau. 1/3/05 
http://www.bearstearns.com/bscportal/pdfs/underground.pdf

22. Cases of Leprosy On The Rise In The U.S. - The New York Times. "While there were some 900 recorded cases in the United States 40 years ago, today more than 7,000 people have leprosy." Leprosy is an airborne virus; it can also be spread by touching and coughing. 
http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=78621

23. Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

24. America Welcomes Illegal's Contagious Disease. 
http://www.rense.com/general64/ill.htm

25. Mexico is the 4th Richest Oil Nation in the World. 
www.latinamericanstudies.org/mexico/lopez-portillo.htm

26. The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm

27. An illegal alien parent receives welfare benefits on behalf of his or her U.S. citizen child. Regardless of the parents immigration status may receive welfare and other benefits. When such a child receives assistance, the aid also helps support the child&#8217;s family. SOURCE: Illegal Aliens Extent of Welfare Benefits, Page 1. http://www.gao..gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

28. In fiscal year 1995, about $1.1 billion in AFDC and Food Stamp benefits were provided to household with an illegal alien parent.
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

29. U.S. households headed by illegal aliens used $26.3 billion in government services during 2002, but paid $16 billion in taxes, an annual cost to taxpayers of $10 billion. It's reasonable to expect those costs to continue to soar if action is not taken to turn the tide. 
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2004/dec/06/20041206-102115-6766r/

30. One illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year. 
http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135

31. Department of Justice, Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), Department of Homeland Security spent $20 million or more in 2008 to litigate deportation orders for illegal aliens. http://www.foxnews.com/politics/first100days/2009/02/18/justice-department-fail-enforce-deportation-orders/

32. In 2007, DHS apprehended nearly 961,000 foreign nationals. Nearly 89 percent were natives of Mexico. 
The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico. DHS removed 99,900 known criminal aliens from the United States." *Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007*http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_07.pdf Or http://www.hsdl.org/hslog/?q=node/4572

33. Based on studies by the Pew Hispanic Center and the Heritage Foundation, households headed by less-educated illegal aliens use $40 billion more in public services each year than they pay in taxes. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0904/09/ldt.01.html

34. In 2008 report by the Department of Justice indicated that Mexican drug trafficking organizations now operate in 195 cities in the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation 

35. In 2008 National Drug Threat Assessment by the Department of Justice identified drug organizations from Mexico as the greatest criminal threat to the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation 

36. The term &#8220;alien&#8221; means any person not a citizen or national of the United States.
http://uscode.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode08/usc_sec_08_00001101----000-.html

37. Estimates of the Unauthorized Immigrant Population Residing in the United States: January 2009
http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/ois_ill_pe_2009.pdf

38. "The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/

39. Amnesty Costs 70 Times More Than Enforcement, the cost of amnesty: $999 billion. The cost of attrition by enforcement: as little as $14 billion. Amnesty would cost up to 70 times as much as enforcing existing law. Source: The Heritage Foundation
http://www.numbersusa.com/content/learn/illegal-immigration/amnesty-costs-10-times-more-than-enforcement.html

40. A collection of newspaper stories of crimes committed by illegal aliens gathered by a group of patriots.
http://www.city-data.com/forum/illegal-immigration/549214-illegal-alien-crime-wave-thread-59.html

41. Analysis of the latest Census data indicates that Arizona&#8217;s illegal immigrant population is costing the state&#8217;s taxpayers about $1.3 billion per year for education, medical care and incarceration. 
http://www.fairus.org/site/DocServer/azcosts2.pdf?docID=101

42. Phoenix, Az. has become the kidnapping capital of the United States, because of illegal immigration and human smuggling, according to the head of the Phoenix Law Enforcement Association.
http://www.kpho.com/news/16706369/detail.html

43. If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050. 
http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf

44. In California, the cost of free medical care for illegal aliens forced 60 hospitals to close between 1993 and 2003. http://www.amren.com/features/hispanics/index.html

45. "For most lawmakers, DWI stands for &#8220;driving while intoxicated.&#8221; For Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), DWI stands for &#8220;driving while illegal. He also said, that illegal immigrants were intentionally causing car accidents along state freeways." 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/2010/04/20/2010-04-20_john_mccain_illegal_immigrants_are_intentionally_causing_car_accidents.html

46. Crossing of Border Threaten preserve, By Mary Jo Pitzl, The Arizona Republic, October 16, 2004 (On illegal alien crossing) "which imperils the habitat for the more than 300 species of animals and the nearly 400 plant types within the refuge."
http://www.desertinvasion.us/articles/articles2004_july_dec.html

47. The twenty-four border counties along the line with Mexico are home to some of the largest undeclared garbage dumps in the United States. Millions of illegal aliens have left thousands of tons in trash behind scattered across the deserts and mountains of New Mexico, Texas, Arizona and California. 
http://www.examiner.com/x-17495-San-Diego-Immigration-Policy-Examiner~y2009m9d8-Illegal-Immigration-continues-Environment-loses

48. The illegal aliens are endangering both rare wildlife and plant species as well as the pristine lands of the southwestern United States with the thousands of vehicles and tons of garbage they abandon. 
http://www.wnd.com/?pageId=104158

49. Arizona Senate Bill 1070 - Read the Bill Online 
http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_bill_text_2010
Senate Bill 1070 Fact Sheet
http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_fact_sheet_2010

50. If you hire illegal aliens you could be charged with, conspiring to defraud the United States, harboring illegal aliens for profit, and evading payment of federal employment taxes. Failing to collect and pay federal income, Social Security, Medicare, and federal employment taxes on the wages paid to its workforce. You will criminally abuse our immigration system and our tax laws for the purpose of financial gain. For more info, visit US Immigration and Customs Enforcement. To report suspicious activity, call 1-866-347-2423.
http://www.ice.gov/pi/news/newsreleases/articles/071107grandrapids.htm

51. Drug-resistant tuberculosis was introduced to the United States in 1993. The disease was more likely to be in persons who were foreign born. TB presents a global threat and a challenge to TB-control activities in the United States. 
http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5611a3.htm

52. IMO, "Roconquista" is a movement to reclaim land, Ron Gochez a Reconquista activist and Santee High School teacher in California explains it perfectly. Video:
http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/ron-gochez-reconquista-activist/36028864277085236

53. A National Highway Traffic Safety Administration study found that Hispanics, particularly recent immigrants, are often distrustful of police and government agencies 
http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20060622/NEWS/606220415

54. "Estimate for Deporting Illegal Immigrants: $94 Billion", the number was arrived at by multiplying 12 million illegal aliens by the average cost of detaining people for a day: $97. That was multiplied by detention time: 32 days. They also added transportation cost of $ 1,000. per person. 
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/13/estimate-for-deporting-illegal-immigrants-94-billion/?hp
OR 
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/12/deportation.cost/index.html

55. It cost $5.8 billion for years 2001 - 2004 to incarcerate criminal aliens this was a 15 % increase, most inmates were from Mexico. The percentage of all federal prisoners who are criminal aliens has remained the same over the last 3 years&#8212;about 27 percent.
http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d05337r.pdf

56. A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html

57. Listen to the Senators on the Senate floor. You can do other things on your computer while you're listening. On C-Span2 at C-Span.org OR 
http://www.c-span.org/Watch/C-SPAN2.aspx

58. IMO, in recent days the illegal aliens have marched carrying their protest signs, here are a few. You'll begin to see their logic and what they think about America. 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-best-anti-arizona-protest-signs

59. Mexican drug smugglers tied to California wild fire. http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE57G4SB20090818?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+reuters%252FtopNews+%2528News+%252F+US+%252F+Top+News%2529

60. A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf


61. &#8220;1 illegal arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona&#8221; The Arizona Republic Newspaper, 10/12/10
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html

----

*Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml

TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (800) 862-5530
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## The Infidel

I can think of one... and its the best one and is only one word long 






*Illegall*​






Now thank me!


----------



## Wolfmoon

If this wasn't reason enough! (All politicians have to go and never let any politician have more than one term in office. The longer they stay in office the more corrupt they become. We know that from past experience.)

Quote:

Twelve Americans are murdered every day by illegal aliens which translates to* 4,380* *Americans murdered annually* by illegal aliens (Rep. Steve King, R-Iowa)​ 
Thirteen Americans are killed by drunk illegal alien drivers for another *annual death toll of 4,745. That&#8217;s 23,725 since Sept. 11, 2001.* (Rep. Steve King, R-Iowa)​ 
Eight American children are victims of sexual abuse by illegal aliens every day
a *total of 2,920 annually*. (Rep. Steve King, R-Iowa)​


----------



## Wolfmoon

The Infidel,

Thank You.


----------



## JBeukema

Wait. wouldn't 2 and 3 be covered by 1?


----------



## LilOlLady

The Infidel said:


> I can think of one... and its the best one and is only one word long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegall*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thank me!



*THANK YOU*. The only reason we need.


----------



## Wolfmoon

If the politicians give them amnesty.  We should all start a new campaign and help the poor illegal aliens sue their employers for working them like slave labor.


----------



## RW&B

LilOlLady said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of one... and its the best one and is only one word long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegall*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thank me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU*. The only reason we need.
Click to expand...




But don't deport them yet, I need a new roof put on my house


----------



## dramaofmylife

That is a heck of a lot of money we would be saving if their butts were deported. I'm sure the cost of deporting them would be a fraction of what it costs to support them. In addtion complete the dang fence and barr them for life. Also, make it a felony to try to come back.


----------



## Twofox

dramaofmylife said:


> That is a heck of a lot of money we would be saving if their butts were deported. I'm sure the cost of deporting them would be a fraction of what it costs to support them. In addtion complete the dang fence and barr them for life. Also, make it a felony to try to come back.



Yeah, and some say it's too expensive to deport them all.    Bwahahahahahhaa!!!


----------



## Candis

I do not have any problem with people that become legal the right way but to do this illegally is horrendous! Illegals do take jobs as well from Americans and I can prove it.
There are warehouses in texas as we speak that will not hire you if you are not mexican.
These places have front offices where the people who do the hiring are mexicans themselves and the are bilingual. They hire friends and family and friends of friends, this is nepotism . A name for one of the places is polyamerica its in texas. 
These illegals are also not the kindest people you would meet. They seem very jealous of other races. They are not the cleanest people either. Look in all of the areas where illegals live! I see them dump trash from their vehicles and throw tons of things out the window's of their moving cars. There is no pride with these people at all.
I guess I would not be upset if it were a bunch of Canadians like what was said on the program today beyond borderlines. At least Canadians are kinder and speak english. Canadians are also clean with their own country so you know they will treat this one the same.
After todays broadcast of beyond borderlines  It seemed very one sided. MSNBC  HAS LOST ME AS A VIEWER.


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - we ain't responsible for Mexico's medical expenses...

*Texas Hospital Under Fire for Allegedly Discharging Surgical Patient Due to Immigration Status*
_February 08, 2011 | A Texas hospital is under fire for allegedly telling a surgical patient she had to leave the hospital immediately because she was an illegal immigrant._


> Maria Sanchez, 24, told the Houston Chronicle that she had been at John Sealy Hospital -- part of the University of Texas Medical system -- for six days when a doctor told her on Jan. 12 that she should go to Mexico to have surgery on her growing spinal tumor. The hospital discharged her that day, the paper reported.  Sanchez's husband, Luis Aguillon, a legal U.S. resident, told the paper his wife is now getting medical care in Houston. But the couple's case is sparking a nationwide ethics debate.
> 
> A former surgeon in the University of Texas medical system who reviewed Sanchez's medical records told the Chronicle that even though Sanchez, who'd already lost use of her right hand, would likely worsen as she waited for surgery, her discharge wasn't that unusual.  "This is a practice that takes place at other hospitals," said Dr. Bill Nealon, now at Vanderbilt University Medical Center in Nashville, Tenn.
> 
> The Federation for American Immigration Reform says that's because it's perfectly reasonable for a state to refuse to provide health care to a non-resident unless it's an immediately life-threatening situation.  "We all know there's a finite amount of money available to provide needed health care to people in this countryit doesn't appear that in this case it's a matter of life and death right this minute," Ira Mehlman, the groups media director, told FoxNews.com.
> 
> Mehlman says without that immediate danger, states have every right to consider whether taxpayers should pay for an illegal immigrant's health care or whether that person should seek care in their home country -- even if that person is married to a legal resident.  "Very often illegal aliens have relatives who are legal residents, very often citizen kids. The fact that her husband is a legal resident does not change the fact that she is an illegal alien," he said.
> 
> Read more: Texas Hospital Under Fire for Allegedly Discharging Surgical Patient Due to Immigration Status - FoxNews.com


----------



## Angelhair

_What the heck - treat her and send the bill to the Mexican government - yeah, right!!!!  We are the laughing stock of the world bar none  - but, I will bet that she will be treated and the expense will go to thou and thee._


----------



## AynRand1488

IMHO we should privatize border control. They obviously aren't doing their jobs. We should pay per alien deported!


----------



## Intense

AynRand1488 said:


> IMHO we should privatize border control. They obviously aren't doing their jobs. We should pay per alien deported!



We should charge the Home Countries.


----------



## José




----------



## syrenn

The Infidel said:


> I can think of one... and its the best one and is only one word long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegall*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thank me!




You beat me to it. I too only need one reason. Illegal!


----------



## Douger

AynRand1488 said:


> IMHO we should privatize border control. They obviously aren't doing their jobs. We should pay per alien deported!


Kinda like a bounty !!! Brilliant !
I'm half Native American ( with an "*A*") ........And you ?


----------



## Father Time

Let's see what we got.

We spend money on them just like we do with regular citizens.

Although if it's that much of a problem I'd imagine that not paying them would be easier than deporting all of them.

Now you say they commit higher crimes than whites (odd that you specify whites rather than citizens).

What's the source? A guy from a conservative think tank. Ooh.


----------



## Father Time

Some of these are so completely irrelevant.

Mexico has a lot of oil. So what? You honestly think every Mexican that comes here could've gotten into the oil industry?


----------



## FifthColumn

Douger said:


> [I'm half Native American ( with an "*A*") ........


 
and the other half................


----------



## Wolfmoon

Obama could close the border and cut a lot of the expenses caused by illegal aliens and their rotten children.


----------



## Unkotare

José;3300736 said:
			
		

> Impaling the anus of each and every super patriotic american clown who displays the subtlety and IQ of a rhino regarding international relations with a giant habanero pepper wouldn't be a bad idea either.




Or you could just keep doing that to yourself as usual.


----------



## Wolfmoon

OK Prince Cayenne. If you don&#8217;t like the fact that Americans want their rules and laws obeyed by everyone. Then maybe you should think about relocating yourself and your family back to your country of origin.


----------



## Aristotle

The Infidel said:


> I can think of one... and its the best one and is only one word long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegall*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thank me!



No offense but it's spelled "Illegal"


----------



## Wolfmoon

Why is it that they can't just obey the law?


----------



## Wolfmoon

In 2011 Latinos comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in Federal Prison 
Immigration Offenses Make Latinos New Majority in Federal Prisons, Report Says | Fox News Latino


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal aliens received $4.2 billion dollars in tax refunds*

http://www.vcstar.com/news/2011/oct/29/gallegly-us-magnet-illegal-immigrants-paid-42/

According to President Obama's own Treasury Department, 2.3 million illegal immigrants who paid no income taxes in 2010 nevertheless received $4.2 billion in tax refunds.

----


ALL I GOT WAS A LOUSY T-SHIRT THAT SAYS, *"YOU HAVE TO PAY SUCKER!"*

What's wrong with this picture?


.


----------



## Wolfmoon

In 2011 Mexico receives $316.7 million dollars in foreign aid from America. 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/06/02/us-offers-foreign-aid-to-countries-holding-billions-in-treasury-securities/

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

A new report by the Center for Immigration Studies finds that 36% of immigrant-headed households get at least one form of welfare. That's compared to 23% of native-born American households.
http://caffertyfile.blogs.cnn.com/2012/08/09/where-is-the-u-s-headed-if-more-than-100-million-people-get-welfare-2/

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Mexico finds oil reserves of as much as 125 million barrels of oil at a deep-water well in the Gulf of Mexico. That may double Mexico's current proven reserves. Current daily output is about 2.6 million barrels per day. 10/05/12 
http://news.yahoo.com/mexico-announces-big-gulf-deep-water-oil-193108581.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders 

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

This is the definition of a Sanctuary City where the illegal aliens are safe and the American citizens are not.

*July 3, 2015 
*
"The suspect arrested on suspicion of murder in the shooting death of Kate Steinle, 32 on San Francisco’s Pier 14 Wednesday had a rap sheet of seven felonies, was deported five times, and in March was released from San Francisco Jail despite immigration authorities asking that he be held, officials said Friday.

The San Francisco Sheriff’s Department, though, has said it will no longer comply with requested immigration holds in many cases, including those based solely on allegations a person is in the country illegally."

*Pier shooting suspect had been released from S.F. Jail*
By Evan Sernoffsky

* Updated 12:50 pm, Friday, July 3, 2015 *
Pier shooting suspect had been released from S.F. Jail - SFGate


----------



## Wolfmoon

*In 2011 Latinos comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in Federal Prison *

*Source:*
*Immigration Offenses Make Latinos New Majority in Federal Prisons, Report Says*
Published September 07, 2011
Fox News Latino


----------



## prison/con.net

there's  200,000+ people in the fed BOP


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, "Unaccompanied illegal immigrant children with communicable diseases have given or exposed federal agents to lice, scabies, tuberculosis and chicken pox, according to a report issued Thursday by the Department of Homeland Security’s Office of Inspector General.

Source:

FOX NEWS
Illegal immigrant kids exposed federal agents to lice, scabies, tuberculosis and chicken pox, report says
Illegal immigrant kids exposed federal agents to lice scabies tuberculosis and chicken pox report says Fox News


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, Dr. Marc Siegel, a medical doctor and associate professor of medicine at New York University said about illegal alien children. "The problem had already led to an epidemic of scabies, which he described as "a skin condition with intense itching and rash due to a mite" that was "highly contagious." He estimated 10 to 25 percent of illegal immigrants were infected with scabies.

Tuberculosis, once thought eradicated in North America, was also "re-emerging," Siegel said. He said it was a "multiple drug resistant tuberculosis" that was becoming harder to treat."

Source:

Newsmax
Medical Correspondent: Illegal Immigrants Causing Public Health Crisis
Medical Correspondent Illegal Immigrants Causing Public Health Crisis


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, The government has put these illegal alien kids in public schools as soon as they can so you'll have to check your kids for head lice or worse.  The California schools have an epidemic of head lice in their schools for years and they keep the tuberculosis as hush, hush as they can.  Just think these illegal alien kid's will be sitting next to your little darling's and playing on the same play ground with them.


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, "“U.S. Border Patrol agents are worried that what’s coming over into the U.S. could harm everyone.

“We are starting to see scabies, chicken pox, MRSA staph infections, we are starting to see different viruses,” Cabrera said.   Border Patrol agents have contracted scabies and he fears it will spread quickly.  Cabrera says the sick and healthy illegal aliens are separated only by caution tape.

“We are sending people everywhere. The average person doesn’t know what’s going on down here,” said Border Patrol agent and Rio Grande Valley Union representative Chris Cabrera.““It’s contagious, we are transporting people to different parts of the state and different parts of the country,” Cabrera said.”"

Source:

The Gateway Pundit
REPORT: Illegals Bring Contagious Diseases Across Border – Obama Spreads Them Around Country
REPORT Illegals Bring Contagious Diseases Across Border - Obama Spreads Them Around Country - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, "Immigrants from West African countries have entered the US illegally, according to Chris Cabrera with the National Border Patrol Council.  The U.S. Department of Homeland Security website show Border Patrol agents apprehended 112 immigrants from Guinea, 231 from Liberia and 145 immigrants from Sierra Leone, which are the three countries currently experiencing the most cases of Ebola.

“Our main concern like it’s always been is the health and safety of our agents,” said Chris Cabrera.  He worries agents are not properly protected in the event they come across an immigrant with the Ebola virus."

Source:

The Gateway Pundit
REPORT: Immigrants From Ebola Countries Apprehended at Border

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2014/10/breaking-report-immigrants-from-ebola-country-apprehended-at-border/


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, "The Department of Homeland Security has denied all requests for interviews with doctors and medical staff treating sick immigrants. The agency has also turned down our request for a tour."

Source:

ABC 15 NEWS
Undocumented Immigrants bringing diseases across border?
Undocumented Immigrants bringing diseases across border - ABC15 Arizona


----------



## gipper

The billionaire class wants lots of illegal immigration.  So, we will have lots of illegal immigration.

Trump speaks out about it and immediately the left including the media and Ds condemn him, along with the establishment R party.  They must protect their constituency - The Billionaires.


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, "Rep. Michael Burgess, R-Texas, a medical doctor and Congressman told WND that it’s not suitcases, clothes or the like – it’s the highly infectious cases of drug-resistant and lethal tuberculosis that are walking across the Mexican border.  “It is something I am aware of and it is definitely a factor to consider in the immigration debate,” Burgess said.

Tuberculosis is a bacterial infection that generally attacks the lungs, although it can attack any part of the body. The disease is easily spread when an infected individual coughs, sneezes or even talks in the presence of another person. If not properly treated the disease can be fatal."

Source:

WND
Illegals bringing drug-resistant TB to U.S.
Once-defeated disease now surging, lethal for 60 percent of those infected
Illegals bringing drug-resistant TB to U.S.


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, HIV Among Latinos Fact Sheet:

"Latino's are 21% of all new HIV infections in the United States despite they represent about 16% of the total US population.

Hispanic/Latino men accounted for 87%

HIV infection is a serious threat to the health of the Hispanic/Latino community. In 2010, Hispanics/Latinos accounted for over one-fifth (21% or 9,800) of all new HIV infections in the United States and 6 dependent areas despite representing about 16% of the total US population.

The Numbers

New HIV Infections

•In 2010, Hispanic/Latino men accounted for 87% (8,500) of all estimated new HIV infections among Hispanics/Latinos in the United States. Most (79% or 6,700) of the estimated new HIV infections among Hispanic/Latino men were attributed to male-to-male sexual contact.

•Among Hispanic/Latino men who have sex with men (MSMd), 67% of estimated new HIV infections occurred in those under age 35.

•Hispanic women/Latinas accounted for 14% (1,400) of the estimated new infections among all Hispanics/ Latinos in the United States in 2010.

•The estimated rate of new HIV infection among Hispanics/Latinos in the United States in 2010 was more than 3 times as high as that of whites (27.5 vs. 8.7 per 100,000 population)."

HIV and AIDS Diagnoses and Deaths

•In 2013, Hispanics/Latinos accounted for 23% (10,888) of the estimated 48,145 new diagnoses of HIV infection in the United States and 6 dependent areas. Of those, 85% (9,266) were in men, 15% (1,610) were in women and less than 1% (13) were in children.

•Eighty-one percent (7,527) of the estimated 9,266 HIV diagnoses among Hispanic/Latino men in the United States and dependent areas in 2013 were attributed to male-to-male sexual contact. Eighty-six percent (1,389) of the estimated 1,610 HIV diagnoses among Hispanic/Latino women were attributed to heterosexual contact.f

•In 2011, Hispanics/Latinos accounted for 20% (242,000) of the estimated 1.2 million people living with HIV infection in the United States.

•In 2013, an estimated 5,773 Hispanics/Latinos were diagnosed with AIDS in the United States and 6 dependent areas.

•By the end of 2012, an estimated 125,051 Hispanics/Latinos who had ever been diagnosed with AIDS had died in the United States and 6 dependent areas.

•In 2013, HIV was the eighth leading cause of death among Hispanics/Latinos aged 25-34 in the United States and the ninth leading cause of death among Hispanics/Latinos aged 35-54.

•In 2011, data from the National HIV Surveillance System (NHSS) and the Medical Monitoring Project showed that 80.8% of Hispanics/Latinos with diagnosed HIV infection were linked to care, 53.6% were retained in care, 49.8% were prescribed antiretroviral therapy (ART), and 41.3% had achieved viral suppression.

Prevention Challenges

A number of factors contribute to the HIV epidemic in Latino communities.
•There is a greater number of people living with HIV (prevalence) in Hispanic/Latino communities and Hispanics/ Latinos tend to have sex with partners of the same race/ethnicity. This means that Hispanics/Latinos face a greater risk of HIV infection.

•While data suggest that most Hispanic/Latino men with HIV were infected through sexual contact with other men, the behavioral risk factors for HIV infection differ by country of birth. For example, men born in Puerto Rico have a higher percentage of diagnosed HIV infections attributed to injection drug use (IDU) than Hispanic/Latino men born in other countries.

•The majority of HIV infections diagnosed among Hispanic/Latino men and women are attributed to sexual contact with men. Being unaware of a partners’ risk factors (for example, IDU, multiple sexual partners, and male-to-male sexual contact) may place Hispanic/Latino men and women at increased risk for HIV.

•Research shows that the presence of a sexually transmitted disease (STD) makes it easier to become infected with HIV. Hispanics/Latinos have relatively high rates for STDs including chlamydia, gonorrhea, and syphilis.

•Cultural factors may affect the risk of HIV infection. Some Hispanics/Latinos may avoid seeking testing, counseling, or treatment if infected because of immigration status, stigma, or fear of discrimination. Traditional gender roles, cultural norms (“machismo,” which stresses virility for Hispanics/Latino men, and “marianismo,” which demands purity from Latina women), and the stigma around homosexuality may add to prevention challenges.

•Socioeconomic factors such as poverty, migration patterns, lower educational accomplishment, inadequate or no health insurance, limited access to health care, and language barriers may contribute to HIV infection among Hispanics/Latinos. Those factors may limit awareness about HIV infection risks and opportunities for counseling, testing, and treatment.

•Because of fear of disclosing immigration status and possible deportation, undocumented Hispanic/Latino immigrants may be less likely to access HIV prevention services, get an HIV test, or receive adequate treatment and care if they are living with HIV.

Source:

HIV Among Latinos
Fact Sheet
Centers for  Disease Control and Prevention, (CDC)
CDC Fact Sheet Latinos Racial Ethnic Groups Risk HIV AIDS 


----

IMO, 18. In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men. Source (CDC): Centers for  Disease Control and Prevention


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, "Hundreds of immigrants are being house at a federal facility in Artesia, but immigration officials claim there’s nothing to worry about.  One reporter says, “My sources inside a camp for illegals at Lackland Air Force Base say it’s one giant emergency room,” said Reporter Todd Starnes in an interview with Fox News’s Sean Hannity Tuesday.

Starnes told Hannity detainee camps, like the one in Artesia, New Mexico are full of children potentially carrying deadly diseases.  “They have kids that have scabies. They also say they have chicken pox and an all out epidemic of lice so severe they say the bugs can be seen crawling down the faces of the children,” Starnes said.  Starnes cited an Associated Press article saying there are three confirmed cases of tuberculosis inside of a Texas immigration camp."

Source:

KRQE NEWS 13 Albuquerque, New Mexico
Report claims illegal immigrants carry deadly diseases
By Emily Younger

http://krqe.com/2014/07/09/report-claims-illegal-immigrants-carry-deadly-diseases/


----------



## Wolfmoon

Do you want to pictures of illegal aliens with scabies? "Don Ray, the Executive Director of the Texas Border Sheriffs Coalition, said border guards were simply running a strip of tape down the center of the detention facility to separate the children. ‘The diseased kids sit on one side and the healthy children on the other,’ he said. 'Hardly the best way to go about things'."

It’s believed as many as 90,000 unaccompanied children will cross the Mexican border illegally this year in total — up from an average 6,500 over years past. 

Source:

Daily Mail
Caged, diseased and desperate: Shocking pictures of the child illegal immigrants flooding over the border - as Joe Biden calls for an 'unrelenting stream' of migrants

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2656622/Caged-diseased-Shocking-pictures-child-illegal-immigrants-flooding-border-Joe-Biden-calls-unrelenting-stream-migrants.html


----------



## LilOlLady

Deportation waste of time and money if the border is not secure. They will be here in 24 hrs. And why should Trump have to apologize the thousands of illegal aliens in our prisons who have raped, killed and committed other crimes against American. And the illegal aliens who are gang members committing crimes against Americans.   And taxes of hard working American's taxes are paying for them.. 
Eisenhower, Truman did not think it was too expensive during Operation Wetback.. Most self deported. No one wants to do anything because of the Hispanic votes which is a large vote.


----------



## LilOlLady

dramaofmylife said:


> That is a heck of a lot of money we would be saving if their butts were deported. I'm sure the cost of deporting them would be a fraction of what it costs to support them. In addtion complete the dang fence and barr them for life. Also, make it a felony to try to come back.


If one comes back after deportation it is a felony. But who cares?  The cost of deporting would be made up with the jobs that will be opened up to American who will pay taxes and afford to send their children to college so they can work and contribute to the economy. Our dang Governor want to use taxpayers money to send them to college to be teachers so they will be taking jobs for American graduates hoping for teaching jobs.. We need to clean house in all levels of government.


----------



## Unkotare

LilOlLady said:


> Our dang Governor want to use taxpayers money to send them to college to be teachers so they will be taking jobs for American graduates hoping for teaching jobs.. ..




Think about that again.


----------



## Alystyr

LilOlLady said:


> The cost of deporting would be made up with the jobs that will be opened up to American who will pay taxes and afford to send their children to college so they can work and contribute to the economy.


Another offset to the cost would be the amount of money that would stay in our economy without those illegals that send a sizable chunk of what they earn back to their home countries. Money that is only earned, not spent (or invested) here, and sent out-of-country is money that is effectively "thrown away", and only benefits the economies of the recipients' countries. It is only when money that is earned here is spent here that *our* economy benefits, since businesses require sales (of whatever form) to replace the funding used for expenses.
Without those sales, businesses close. Without those businesses, there are no jobs.


----------



## Oldglory1

LilOlLady said:


> Deportation waste of time and money if the border is not secure. They will be here in 24 hrs. And why should Trump have to apologize the thousands of illegal aliens in our prisons who have raped, killed and committed other crimes against American. And the illegal aliens who are gang members committing crimes against Americans.   And taxes of hard working American's taxes are paying for them..
> Eisenhower, Truman did not think it was too expensive during Operation Wetback.. Most self deported. No one wants to do anything because of the Hispanic votes which is a large vote.



Naw, the Hispanic vote is over rated.   Only 10 million voted in the last election.    My question is why do they think their ethnic group should be above our immigration laws and rewarded for breaking them?  Who do they think they are to blackmail our politicians to thumb their noses at our immigration laws just for them in exchange for their votes?   And we should amnesty more with that mindset?    No thanks!


----------



## Wolfmoon

Now, we're importing them.

Defendant Charged with Alleged Participation in the Murder of ICE Special Agent Jaime Zapata and the Attempted Murder of ICE Special Agent Victor Avila Extradited from Mexico 
Four Others Have Already Pleaded Guilty to Charges in the Case

U.S. Department of Justice October 01, 2015

Office of Public Affairs (202) 514-2007/TDD (202)514-1888

WASHINGTON—A Mexican national was extradited from Mexico to face charges for his alleged participation in the February 2011 murder of U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) Special Agent Jaime Zapata and the attempted murder of ICE Special Agent Victor Avila in Mexico.

The charges and extradition were announced today by Assistant Attorney General Leslie R. Caldwell of the Justice Department’s Criminal Division, Acting U.S. Attorney Vincent H. Cohen Jr. of the District of Columbia, Assistant Director Joseph S. Campbell of the FBI Criminal Investigative Division and Director Sarah R. Saldaña of ICE.

Jose Emanuel Garcia Sota, aka Juan Manuel Maldonado Amezcua, Zafado or Safado, 34, of San Luis Potosi, Mexico, was charged on May 6, 2013, in a four-count indictment with one count of murder of an officer or employee of the United States; one count of attempted murder of an officer or employee of the United States; one count of attempted murder of an internationally protected person; and one count of using, carrying, brandishing and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence causing death. The indictment was unsealed today when Garcia Sota made his initial appearance before Chief U.S. District Judge Royce C. Lamberth of the District of Columbia. His next appearance in court is scheduled for Oct. 9, 2015.

“It has been over four and a half years since ICE Special Agent Jaime Zapata valiantly lost his life and Special Agent Victor Avila suffered grave injuries when they were ambushed by gunfire while on assignment in Mexico,” said Assistant Attorney General Caldwell. “As evidenced by today’s announcement, the passage of time has not lessened our resolve to keep our promise to the family of Special Agent Zapata and to Special Agent Avila and his family, and bring to justice those responsible for this senseless and brutal attack. And we are grateful to the Government of Mexico for its continued partnership in this case.”

“Four years ago, on a Mexican roadside, two American heroes came under attack in a violent ambush by members of Los Zetas, a dangerous criminal cartel,” said Acting U.S. Attorney Cohen. “Four people have already accepted responsibility for their actions, and now a fifth will be brought to an American courtroom for justice. We will not stop in the pursuit of justice—no matter how far away and how long it takes.”

“Today’s announcement is the direct result of unwavering resolve and unrelenting cooperation to bring to justice those accountable for the murder of Jaime Zapata and the attempted murder of Victor Avila,” said Assistant Director Campbell. “Although this cowardly act of violence occurred more than four years ago, this investigation remains a priority for the FBI.”

“This extradition is another step closer to the justice Special Agents Zapata and Avila deserve,” said ICE Director Saldaña. “ICE is grateful to our partners whose tireless efforts brought about today’s news. Their dogged pursuit of justice, often in face of great danger, enables us to continue in our quest to make these criminals pay for their deeds. While nothing can ever truly heal such a loss, we hope today’s news brings Agent Zapata’s family and friends a measure of peace. His ultimate sacrifice will always be honored by the men and women of ICE.”

Four defendants previously pleaded guilty to offenses based on their roles in the murder and attempted murder of the ICE agents. Julian Zapata Espinoza, aka Piolin, 34, pleaded guilty on May 23, 2013, to the murder of Special Agent Zapata and the attempted murder of Special Agent Avila. Ruben Dario Venegas Rivera, aka Catracho, 27, pleaded guilty on Aug. 1, 2011, to federal charges concerning the murder of Special Agent Zapata and attempted murder of Special Agent Avila. Jose Ismael Nava Villagran, aka Cacho, 33, pleaded guilty on Jan. 4, 2012, also to federal charges concerning the murder and attempted murder of the ICE agents. Francisco Carbajal Flores, aka Dalmata, 40, pleaded guilty on Jan. 10, 2012, to conspiracy to conduct the affairs of an enterprise through a pattern of racketeering activity and to being an accessory after the fact to the murder and attempted murder of the ICE agents.

As part of their guilty pleas, Espinoza, Rivera and Villagran admitted to being members of a Los Zetas hit squad and to participating directly in the Feb. 15, 2011, ambush of the two special agents. The fourth defendant, Flores, acknowledged assisting Zetas members after the attack.

An indictment is a formal charging document and defendants are presumed innocent until proven guilty.

The case is being investigated by the FBI, with substantial assistance from ICE, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, the Drug Enforcement Administration, the Customs and Border Patrol, the U.S. Department of State’s Diplomatic Security Service and the U.S. Marshals Service. The investigation was also coordinated with the assistance of the Government of Mexico.

The case is being prosecuted by the Criminal Division’s Organized Crime and Gang Section and Narcotic and Dangerous Drug Section and the U.S. Attorney’s Office of the District of Columbia. The Criminal Division’s Office of International Affairs has provided substantial assistance.

This content has been reproduced from its original source.


----------



## waltky

Yea, after the escape of El Chapo Guzman, the Mexican authorities have come to the realization that it is far better that the drug kingpins be extradited rather than try to hold them in jail in Mexico.


----------



## Rotagilla

Wolfmoon said:


> If the politicians give them amnesty.  We should all start a new campaign and help the poor illegal aliens sue their employers for working them like slave labor.


good idea..at this point it's almost not worth saving anyway...use the "system" to wreck the system, then draw some new boundaries and start over...


----------



## Conservative65

Wolfmoon said:


> PLEASE CIRCULATE:
> 
> *61 Reasons to Deport Illegal Aliens*
> 
> 1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to legal and illegal aliens each year.
> http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters7fd8
> 
> 2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens.
> http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html
> 
> 3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens.
> http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html
> 
> 4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the American taxpayers.
> http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html
> 
> 9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 10. The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html
> 
> 11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf
> 
> 12. The National Policy Institute "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period."
> http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf
> 
> 13. $25 billion in remittances back into Mexico as a result of exporting poverty and low skill labor into the United States, 25 to $45 billion a year taken into Mexico as a result of the illicit drug trade into the United States.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0903/02/ldt.01.html
> 
> 14. "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States".
> http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html
> 
> 15. Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day!
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html
> 
> 16. Today, criminal aliens account for over 29 percent of prisoners in Federal Bureau of Prisons facilities and a higher share of all federal prison inmates. These prisoners represent the fastest growing segment of the federal prison population. Incarceration of criminal aliens cost an estimated $624 million to state prisons (1999) and $891 million to federal prisons (2002), according to the most recent available figure from the Bureau of Justice Statistics.
> http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters0b9c
> 
> 17. "Illegal Aliens and American Medicine". "Many illegal aliens harbor fatal diseases that American Medicine fought and vanquished long ago, malaria, leprosy, plague, polio, dengue and Chagas disease." The Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons
> http://www.jpands.org/jpands1001.htm
> 
> 18. In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men. Source (CDC): http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/hispanics/resources/factsheets/hispanic.htm
> 
> 19. If enacted the Comprehensive Immigration Reform Act (CIRA, S. 2611) would be the most dramatic change in immigration law in 80 years, allowing an estimated 103 million persons to legally immigrate to the U.S. over the next 20 years - fully one-third of the current population of the United States.
> http://www.heritage.org/Research/Reports/2006/05/Senate-Immigration-Bill-Would-Allow-100-Million-New-Legal-Immigrants-over-the-Next-Twenty-Years
> 
> 20. In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000. for each immigrant in the country!
> http://www.esrresearch.com/Rubensteinreport.pdf
> 
> 21. The number of illegal immigrants in the United States may be as high as 20 million people, more than double the official 9 million people estimated by the Census Bureau. 1/3/05
> http://www.bearstearns.com/bscportal/pdfs/underground.pdf
> 
> 22. Cases of Leprosy On The Rise In The U.S. - The New York Times. "While there were some 900 recorded cases in the United States 40 years ago, today more than 7,000 people have leprosy." Leprosy is an airborne virus; it can also be spread by touching and coughing.
> http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=78621
> 
> 23. Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services.
> http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf
> 
> 24. America Welcomes Illegal's Contagious Disease.
> http://www.rense.com/general64/ill.htm
> 
> 25. Mexico is the 4th Richest Oil Nation in the World.
> www.latinamericanstudies.org/mexico/lopez-portillo.htm
> 
> 26. The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm
> 
> 27. An illegal alien parent receives welfare benefits on behalf of his or her U.S. citizen child. Regardless of the parents immigration status may receive welfare and other benefits. When such a child receives assistance, the aid also helps support the child&#8217;s family. SOURCE: Illegal Aliens Extent of Welfare Benefits, Page 1. http://www.gao..gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf
> 
> 28. In fiscal year 1995, about $1.1 billion in AFDC and Food Stamp benefits were provided to household with an illegal alien parent.
> http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf
> 
> 29. U.S. households headed by illegal aliens used $26.3 billion in government services during 2002, but paid $16 billion in taxes, an annual cost to taxpayers of $10 billion. It's reasonable to expect those costs to continue to soar if action is not taken to turn the tide.
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2004/dec/06/20041206-102115-6766r/
> 
> 30. One illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year.
> http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135
> 
> 31. Department of Justice, Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), Department of Homeland Security spent $20 million or more in 2008 to litigate deportation orders for illegal aliens. http://www.foxnews.com/politics/first100days/2009/02/18/justice-department-fail-enforce-deportation-orders/
> 
> 32. In 2007, DHS apprehended nearly 961,000 foreign nationals. Nearly 89 percent were natives of Mexico.
> The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico. DHS removed 99,900 known criminal aliens from the United States." *Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007*http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_07.pdf Or http://www.hsdl.org/hslog/?q=node/4572
> 
> 33. Based on studies by the Pew Hispanic Center and the Heritage Foundation, households headed by less-educated illegal aliens use $40 billion more in public services each year than they pay in taxes.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0904/09/ldt.01.html
> 
> 34. In 2008 report by the Department of Justice indicated that Mexican drug trafficking organizations now operate in 195 cities in the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation
> 
> 35. In 2008 National Drug Threat Assessment by the Department of Justice identified drug organizations from Mexico as the greatest criminal threat to the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation
> 
> 36. The term &#8220;alien&#8221; means any person not a citizen or national of the United States.
> http://uscode.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode08/usc_sec_08_00001101----000-.html
> 
> 37. Estimates of the Unauthorized Immigrant Population Residing in the United States: January 2009
> http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/ois_ill_pe_2009.pdf
> 
> 38. "The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/
> 
> 39. Amnesty Costs 70 Times More Than Enforcement, the cost of amnesty: $999 billion. The cost of attrition by enforcement: as little as $14 billion. Amnesty would cost up to 70 times as much as enforcing existing law. Source: The Heritage Foundation
> http://www.numbersusa.com/content/learn/illegal-immigration/amnesty-costs-10-times-more-than-enforcement.html
> 
> 40. A collection of newspaper stories of crimes committed by illegal aliens gathered by a group of patriots.
> http://www.city-data.com/forum/illegal-immigration/549214-illegal-alien-crime-wave-thread-59.html
> 
> 41. Analysis of the latest Census data indicates that Arizona&#8217;s illegal immigrant population is costing the state&#8217;s taxpayers about $1.3 billion per year for education, medical care and incarceration.
> http://www.fairus.org/site/DocServer/azcosts2.pdf?docID=101
> 
> 42. Phoenix, Az. has become the kidnapping capital of the United States, because of illegal immigration and human smuggling, according to the head of the Phoenix Law Enforcement Association.
> http://www.kpho.com/news/16706369/detail.html
> 
> 43. If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050.
> http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf
> 
> 44. In California, the cost of free medical care for illegal aliens forced 60 hospitals to close between 1993 and 2003. http://www.amren.com/features/hispanics/index.html
> 
> 45. "For most lawmakers, DWI stands for &#8220;driving while intoxicated.&#8221; For Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), DWI stands for &#8220;driving while illegal. He also said, that illegal immigrants were intentionally causing car accidents along state freeways."
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/2010/04/20/2010-04-20_john_mccain_illegal_immigrants_are_intentionally_causing_car_accidents.html
> 
> 46. Crossing of Border Threaten preserve, By Mary Jo Pitzl, The Arizona Republic, October 16, 2004 (On illegal alien crossing) "which imperils the habitat for the more than 300 species of animals and the nearly 400 plant types within the refuge."
> http://www.desertinvasion.us/articles/articles2004_july_dec.html
> 
> 47. The twenty-four border counties along the line with Mexico are home to some of the largest undeclared garbage dumps in the United States. Millions of illegal aliens have left thousands of tons in trash behind scattered across the deserts and mountains of New Mexico, Texas, Arizona and California.
> http://www.examiner.com/x-17495-San-Diego-Immigration-Policy-Examiner~y2009m9d8-Illegal-Immigration-continues-Environment-loses
> 
> 48. The illegal aliens are endangering both rare wildlife and plant species as well as the pristine lands of the southwestern United States with the thousands of vehicles and tons of garbage they abandon.
> http://www.wnd.com/?pageId=104158
> 
> 49. Arizona Senate Bill 1070 - Read the Bill Online
> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_bill_text_2010
> Senate Bill 1070 Fact Sheet
> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_fact_sheet_2010
> 
> 50. If you hire illegal aliens you could be charged with, conspiring to defraud the United States, harboring illegal aliens for profit, and evading payment of federal employment taxes. Failing to collect and pay federal income, Social Security, Medicare, and federal employment taxes on the wages paid to its workforce. You will criminally abuse our immigration system and our tax laws for the purpose of financial gain. For more info, visit US Immigration and Customs Enforcement. To report suspicious activity, call 1-866-347-2423.
> http://www.ice.gov/pi/news/newsreleases/articles/071107grandrapids.htm
> 
> 51. Drug-resistant tuberculosis was introduced to the United States in 1993. The disease was more likely to be in persons who were foreign born. TB presents a global threat and a challenge to TB-control activities in the United States.
> http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5611a3.htm
> 
> 52. IMO, "Roconquista" is a movement to reclaim land, Ron Gochez a Reconquista activist and Santee High School teacher in California explains it perfectly. Video:
> http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/ron-gochez-reconquista-activist/36028864277085236
> 
> 53. A National Highway Traffic Safety Administration study found that Hispanics, particularly recent immigrants, are often distrustful of police and government agencies
> http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20060622/NEWS/606220415
> 
> 54. "Estimate for Deporting Illegal Immigrants: $94 Billion", the number was arrived at by multiplying 12 million illegal aliens by the average cost of detaining people for a day: $97. That was multiplied by detention time: 32 days. They also added transportation cost of $ 1,000. per person.
> http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/13/estimate-for-deporting-illegal-immigrants-94-billion/?hp
> OR
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/12/deportation.cost/index.html
> 
> 55. It cost $5.8 billion for years 2001 - 2004 to incarcerate criminal aliens this was a 15 % increase, most inmates were from Mexico. The percentage of all federal prisoners who are criminal aliens has remained the same over the last 3 years&#8212;about 27 percent.
> http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d05337r.pdf
> 
> 56. A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html
> 
> 57. Listen to the Senators on the Senate floor. You can do other things on your computer while you're listening. On C-Span2 at C-Span.org OR
> http://www.c-span.org/Watch/C-SPAN2.aspx
> 
> 58. IMO, in recent days the illegal aliens have marched carrying their protest signs, here are a few. You'll begin to see their logic and what they think about America.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-best-anti-arizona-protest-signs
> 
> 59. Mexican drug smugglers tied to California wild fire. http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE57G4SB20090818?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+reuters%252FtopNews+%2528News+%252F+US+%252F+Top+News%2529
> 
> 60. A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
> http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf
> 
> 
> 61. &#8220;1 illegal arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona&#8221; The Arizona Republic Newspaper, 10/12/10
> http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html
> 
> ----
> 
> *Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
> http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml
> 
> TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!
> 
> *TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*
> 
> Capital Switch Board:
> 
> 1 (866) 220-0044
> 1 (800) 862-5530
> 1 (877) 851-6437
> 
> US Congressional Switch Board
> 
> 1 (800) 833-6354
> 1 (866) 340-9281
> 1 (877) 762-8762
> 
> .



I only need one and it's the word illegal.


----------



## Wolfmoon

dramaofmylife said:


> That is a heck of a lot of money we would be saving if their butts were deported. I'm sure the cost of deporting them would be a fraction of what it costs to support them. In addtion complete the dang fence and barr them for life. Also, make it a felony to try to come back.



You're absolutely right.  The only one's wanting these degenerates in our country are their degenerate relatives and employer's who make a profit from cheap labor.  And the politicians who take bribes keeping them here and giving them more benefits!  Also, the Churches who are running low on little boys...


----------



## Wolfmoon

" U.S. Census Bureau, U.S. Sentencing Commission, Immigration and Customs Enforcement, the Government Accountability Office, the Bureau of Justice Statistics and several state and county correctional departments. Statistics show the estimated 11.7 million illegal immigrants in the U.S. account for 13.6 percent of all offenders sentenced for crimes committed in the U.S. Twelve percent of murder sentences, 20 percent of kidnapping sentences and 16 percent of drug trafficking sentences are meted out to illegal immigrants."

Source:

Elusive crime wave data shows frightening toll of illegal immigrant criminals
September 16, 2015
Elusive crime wave data shows frightening toll of illegal immigrant criminals


----------



## Wolfmoon

"Rep. Steve King  also famously told a conservative news site in July that “for every one [immigrant] who’s a valedictorian, there’s another 100 out there who weigh 130 pounds — and they’ve got calves the size of cantaloupes because they’re hauling 75 pounds of marijuana across the desert.”

On Friday, King made the remarks in response to news that a Republican was trying to create a pathways to legal status for undocumented immigrants who serve in the military. 

“We cannot allow the rule of law to be torn apart because we have sympathy for certain people,” King said. “Let’s have sympathy for Americans first.”"

Steve King: Illegal Immigrants Kill Americans Every Day (Video) - 218


----------



## Wolfmoon

2015
Santa Maria, Calif.

"Marilyn Pharis, 64, a civilian employee at the Vadenberg Air Force Base — and a military service veteran — was sleeping in her bed after a night shift when two men allegedly broke into her home, bludgeoned her with a claw hammer, strangled and raped her and left her for dead.   She died days later at a hospital."

"Victor Aureliano Martinez Ramirez, 29 an illegal alien is being charged with murder by torture.  Immigration and Customs Enforcement, (ICE) declined to issue an immigration detainer that would've required local authorities to hold Ramirez for deportation for earlier convictions for committing battery against a woman and methamphetamine possession."

The second suspect is Jose Fernando Villagomez, 20 probably an Anchor Baby (Dreamer).  Both are being charged with first-degree murder, rape and burglary

Illegal Arrested in Rape and Hammer Slaying of Veteran


----------



## Wolfmoon

2015
Calexico, California

Convicted child sex offender, drug trafficker and prior deportee was caught at the border trying to sneak back in.   Mexican citizen Eloy Chavez-Loviano, 41, was found guilty and served a measly one year sentence for raping a child under the age of 3-years-old and then he was deported from the U.S.   In addition, Chavez had been previously convicted and sentenced to two years in prison for the sale of narcotics while in possession of a firearm.

Illegal Alien Child Sex Offender Caught Crossing into U.S. - Breitbart


----------



## Wolfmoon

More Reasons to Deport Illegal Aliens:

2015
Laredo, Texas

An illegal alien was deported 4 times but kept sneaking back across the border and the authorities knew about it and they ignored it until he killed someone.  "The illegal immigrant is named Juan Francisco De Luna Vasquez. He is currently in police custody. The victim, Angelica Martinez, was married to Vasquez and was reportedly killed with a hammer. Local news station KGNS reported Laredo Police Officer Albert Escobedo as saying, “At the same time, officers discovered a written note apologizing to his mother for what he had done. Upon the arrest of the individual, he was taken to the police department. He was interviewed and he did confess to the crime.”

EXCLUSIVE: Four-Time Deported Illegal Immigrant Murdered Wife with Hammer in Texas


----------



## Wolfmoon

2015
Russellville, Alabama

He was only in the country illegally for 1 month before he got caught sodomizing and raping a 5th grader!  How much is too much?

Ramiro Ajualip, a 27-year-old who entered the country illegally, was charged with first-degree rape and first-degree sodomy of a 10-year-old girl.  Both charges are  Class A felonies in Alabama and carry with them sentences ranging from 10 years to life in prison with parole a possibility if convicted.

Illegal Immigrant Charged With Rape, Sodomy Of 10-Year-Old Alabama Girl


----------



## Wolfmoon

2015
Porterville, California

Driving while illegal and drunk!

A drunk illegal alien, Adolf Balbuena, 18, drove his vehicle busting through a fence killing a 3-year-old child as she was waiting for the ice cream truck.  Needless to say the illegal alien had no insurance or driver's license.  After killing the girl and narrowly missing other children at the scene Balbuena fled home.  It only took the authorities an hour to find and arrest him.   

Illegal Immigrant Drunk Driver Hits And Kills 3-Year-Old Waiting For Ice Cream


----------



## Wolfmoon

2015
Philadelphia, PA.

Milton Mateo Garcia, 28 was deported once to Honduras and snuck back in.  He was working and living in the Santuary City of Philadelphia.  He is accused of repeatedly raping a 26 year old female doctor.  She was walking home and he followed her while riding his bicycle.  He then forced himself inside her home and after raping her he rode home on his bike.  When he left he stole her Smart Phone and the police called the phone finding his whereabouts and arrested him. 

Illegal immigrant charged with rape while in Philadelphia, a sanctuary city - Washington Times


----------



## Wolfmoon

2015
Mesa, Arizona

An illegal alien Apolinar Altamirano, 29 from Mexico shot a Quick Trip convenience store clerk in the head and it was all caught on the store video.  The victim Grant Ronnebeck, 21 was cashier when Altamirano came in the threw down a bunch of coins and demanded 2 packs of cigarettes.  When Grant said he'd have to count the money to make sure it was enough the illegal alien pulled out a gun and shot him point blank in the face.  Grant died minutes later.  The police chased the illegal alien on a high speed chase for miles before apprehending him.

"Altamirano was arrested on suspicion of first-degree murder, armed robbery, burglary, unlawful flight and misconduct involving weapons because he is a prohibited possessor. Court records show Altamirano initially was charged with burglary in 2012, pleaded guilty to an amended charge of facilitation to commit burglary and was placed on probation for two years. A court document said he was born in Mexico and was in the U.S. illegally. A judge had ordered notification of U.S. immigration officials."

"Ronnebeck was handing over the cigarettes to Altamirano when a surveillance video captured Altamirano fatally shooting him and later stepping over his body to grab two packs of cigarettes, according to the court document."

Mesa QT clerk killed over cigarettes


----------



## Wolfmoon

* Illegal stabs teen 40+ times in MD.*

*Latest attack leaves Maryland teen, stabbed 40 times, dead*
Published: 09/12/2016 

"An illegal immigrant gang member who was deported twice in the last two years has been charged with murder in the fatal stabbing of a teenager in Maryland, and critics say it’s just the latest example of a crime wave in America’s major cities being fueled by illegal immigration.  Oscar Delgado-Perez, 28, was arrested in Montgomery County after allegedly stabbing Cristian Villigran-Morales more than 40 times, Fox 32 reported.  
His killer was allegedly a member of the notorious “MS-13."

SOURCE:

20 illegal aliens in horrific crimes in 2016
20 illegal aliens in horrific crimes in 2016


----------



## waltky

Dat's why Uncle Ferd don't hang out with Hispexicans...

... `cause dey all carry switch-blades...

... an' go crazy an' stab people when dey drink.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Nearly 1 million illegal aliens crossed border in 2016*

"A grand total of roughly 817,740 illegal entries into the United States", says
Sen. Jeff Sessions, R-Ala., chairman of the Senate subcommittee on immigration and the national interest. 

Source:

Chairman Sessions: Obama Administration Confirms Surge In Illegal Immigration - News Releases - Senator Jeff Sessions

Nearly 1 million illegal aliens crossed border in 2016
Sessions blows whistle on Obama for telling 'half the story' on immigration
Read more at Nearly 1 million illegal aliens crossed border in 2016


----------



## DOTR

Wolfmoon said:


> PLEASE CIRCULATE:
> 
> *61 Reasons to Deport Illegal Aliens*
> 
> 1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to legal and illegal aliens each year.
> http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters7fd8
> 
> 2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens.
> http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html
> 
> 3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens.
> http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html
> 
> 4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the American taxpayers.
> http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html
> 
> 9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html
> 
> 10. The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html
> 
> 11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf
> 
> 12. The National Policy Institute "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period."
> http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf
> 
> 13. $25 billion in remittances back into Mexico as a result of exporting poverty and low skill labor into the United States, 25 to $45 billion a year taken into Mexico as a result of the illicit drug trade into the United States.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0903/02/ldt.01.html
> 
> 14. "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States".
> http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html
> 
> 15. Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day!
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html
> 
> 16. Today, criminal aliens account for over 29 percent of prisoners in Federal Bureau of Prisons facilities and a higher share of all federal prison inmates. These prisoners represent the fastest growing segment of the federal prison population. Incarceration of criminal aliens cost an estimated $624 million to state prisons (1999) and $891 million to federal prisons (2002), according to the most recent available figure from the Bureau of Justice Statistics.
> http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters0b9c
> 
> 17. "Illegal Aliens and American Medicine". "Many illegal aliens harbor fatal diseases that American Medicine fought and vanquished long ago, malaria, leprosy, plague, polio, dengue and Chagas disease." The Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons
> http://www.jpands.org/jpands1001.htm
> 
> 18. In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men. Source (CDC): http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/hispanics/resources/factsheets/hispanic.htm
> 
> 19. If enacted the Comprehensive Immigration Reform Act (CIRA, S. 2611) would be the most dramatic change in immigration law in 80 years, allowing an estimated 103 million persons to legally immigrate to the U.S. over the next 20 years - fully one-third of the current population of the United States.
> http://www.heritage.org/Research/Reports/2006/05/Senate-Immigration-Bill-Would-Allow-100-Million-New-Legal-Immigrants-over-the-Next-Twenty-Years
> 
> 20. In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000. for each immigrant in the country!
> http://www.esrresearch.com/Rubensteinreport.pdf
> 
> 21. The number of illegal immigrants in the United States may be as high as 20 million people, more than double the official 9 million people estimated by the Census Bureau. 1/3/05
> http://www.bearstearns.com/bscportal/pdfs/underground.pdf
> 
> 22. Cases of Leprosy On The Rise In The U.S. - The New York Times. "While there were some 900 recorded cases in the United States 40 years ago, today more than 7,000 people have leprosy." Leprosy is an airborne virus; it can also be spread by touching and coughing.
> http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=78621
> 
> 23. Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services.
> http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf
> 
> 24. America Welcomes Illegal's Contagious Disease.
> http://www.rense.com/general64/ill.htm
> 
> 25. Mexico is the 4th Richest Oil Nation in the World.
> www.latinamericanstudies.org/mexico/lopez-portillo.htm
> 
> 26. The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm
> 
> 27. An illegal alien parent receives welfare benefits on behalf of his or her U.S. citizen child. Regardless of the parents immigration status may receive welfare and other benefits. When such a child receives assistance, the aid also helps support the child&#8217;s family. SOURCE: Illegal Aliens Extent of Welfare Benefits, Page 1. http://www.gao..gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf
> 
> 28. In fiscal year 1995, about $1.1 billion in AFDC and Food Stamp benefits were provided to household with an illegal alien parent.
> http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf
> 
> 29. U.S. households headed by illegal aliens used $26.3 billion in government services during 2002, but paid $16 billion in taxes, an annual cost to taxpayers of $10 billion. It's reasonable to expect those costs to continue to soar if action is not taken to turn the tide.
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2004/dec/06/20041206-102115-6766r/
> 
> 30. One illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year.
> http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135
> 
> 31. Department of Justice, Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), Department of Homeland Security spent $20 million or more in 2008 to litigate deportation orders for illegal aliens. http://www.foxnews.com/politics/first100days/2009/02/18/justice-department-fail-enforce-deportation-orders/
> 
> 32. In 2007, DHS apprehended nearly 961,000 foreign nationals. Nearly 89 percent were natives of Mexico.
> The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico. DHS removed 99,900 known criminal aliens from the United States." *Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007*http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_07.pdf Or http://www.hsdl.org/hslog/?q=node/4572
> 
> 33. Based on studies by the Pew Hispanic Center and the Heritage Foundation, households headed by less-educated illegal aliens use $40 billion more in public services each year than they pay in taxes.
> http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0904/09/ldt.01.html
> 
> 34. In 2008 report by the Department of Justice indicated that Mexican drug trafficking organizations now operate in 195 cities in the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation
> 
> 35. In 2008 National Drug Threat Assessment by the Department of Justice identified drug organizations from Mexico as the greatest criminal threat to the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation
> 
> 36. The term &#8220;alien&#8221; means any person not a citizen or national of the United States.
> http://uscode.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode08/usc_sec_08_00001101----000-.html
> 
> 37. Estimates of the Unauthorized Immigrant Population Residing in the United States: January 2009
> http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/ois_ill_pe_2009.pdf
> 
> 38. "The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/
> 
> 39. Amnesty Costs 70 Times More Than Enforcement, the cost of amnesty: $999 billion. The cost of attrition by enforcement: as little as $14 billion. Amnesty would cost up to 70 times as much as enforcing existing law. Source: The Heritage Foundation
> http://www.numbersusa.com/content/learn/illegal-immigration/amnesty-costs-10-times-more-than-enforcement.html
> 
> 40. A collection of newspaper stories of crimes committed by illegal aliens gathered by a group of patriots.
> http://www.city-data.com/forum/illegal-immigration/549214-illegal-alien-crime-wave-thread-59.html
> 
> 41. Analysis of the latest Census data indicates that Arizona&#8217;s illegal immigrant population is costing the state&#8217;s taxpayers about $1.3 billion per year for education, medical care and incarceration.
> http://www.fairus.org/site/DocServer/azcosts2.pdf?docID=101
> 
> 42. Phoenix, Az. has become the kidnapping capital of the United States, because of illegal immigration and human smuggling, according to the head of the Phoenix Law Enforcement Association.
> http://www.kpho.com/news/16706369/detail.html
> 
> 43. If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050.
> http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf
> 
> 44. In California, the cost of free medical care for illegal aliens forced 60 hospitals to close between 1993 and 2003. http://www.amren.com/features/hispanics/index.html
> 
> 45. "For most lawmakers, DWI stands for &#8220;driving while intoxicated.&#8221; For Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), DWI stands for &#8220;driving while illegal. He also said, that illegal immigrants were intentionally causing car accidents along state freeways."
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/2010/04/20/2010-04-20_john_mccain_illegal_immigrants_are_intentionally_causing_car_accidents.html
> 
> 46. Crossing of Border Threaten preserve, By Mary Jo Pitzl, The Arizona Republic, October 16, 2004 (On illegal alien crossing) "which imperils the habitat for the more than 300 species of animals and the nearly 400 plant types within the refuge."
> http://www.desertinvasion.us/articles/articles2004_july_dec.html
> 
> 47. The twenty-four border counties along the line with Mexico are home to some of the largest undeclared garbage dumps in the United States. Millions of illegal aliens have left thousands of tons in trash behind scattered across the deserts and mountains of New Mexico, Texas, Arizona and California.
> http://www.examiner.com/x-17495-San-Diego-Immigration-Policy-Examiner~y2009m9d8-Illegal-Immigration-continues-Environment-loses
> 
> 48. The illegal aliens are endangering both rare wildlife and plant species as well as the pristine lands of the southwestern United States with the thousands of vehicles and tons of garbage they abandon.
> http://www.wnd.com/?pageId=104158
> 
> 49. Arizona Senate Bill 1070 - Read the Bill Online
> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_bill_text_2010
> Senate Bill 1070 Fact Sheet
> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_fact_sheet_2010
> 
> 50. If you hire illegal aliens you could be charged with, conspiring to defraud the United States, harboring illegal aliens for profit, and evading payment of federal employment taxes. Failing to collect and pay federal income, Social Security, Medicare, and federal employment taxes on the wages paid to its workforce. You will criminally abuse our immigration system and our tax laws for the purpose of financial gain. For more info, visit US Immigration and Customs Enforcement. To report suspicious activity, call 1-866-347-2423.
> http://www.ice.gov/pi/news/newsreleases/articles/071107grandrapids.htm
> 
> 51. Drug-resistant tuberculosis was introduced to the United States in 1993. The disease was more likely to be in persons who were foreign born. TB presents a global threat and a challenge to TB-control activities in the United States.
> http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5611a3.htm
> 
> 52. IMO, "Roconquista" is a movement to reclaim land, Ron Gochez a Reconquista activist and Santee High School teacher in California explains it perfectly. Video:
> http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/ron-gochez-reconquista-activist/36028864277085236
> 
> 53. A National Highway Traffic Safety Administration study found that Hispanics, particularly recent immigrants, are often distrustful of police and government agencies
> http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20060622/NEWS/606220415
> 
> 54. "Estimate for Deporting Illegal Immigrants: $94 Billion", the number was arrived at by multiplying 12 million illegal aliens by the average cost of detaining people for a day: $97. That was multiplied by detention time: 32 days. They also added transportation cost of $ 1,000. per person.
> http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/13/estimate-for-deporting-illegal-immigrants-94-billion/?hp
> OR
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/12/deportation.cost/index.html
> 
> 55. It cost $5.8 billion for years 2001 - 2004 to incarcerate criminal aliens this was a 15 % increase, most inmates were from Mexico. The percentage of all federal prisoners who are criminal aliens has remained the same over the last 3 years&#8212;about 27 percent.
> http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d05337r.pdf
> 
> 56. A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html
> 
> 57. Listen to the Senators on the Senate floor. You can do other things on your computer while you're listening. On C-Span2 at C-Span.org OR
> http://www.c-span.org/Watch/C-SPAN2.aspx
> 
> 58. IMO, in recent days the illegal aliens have marched carrying their protest signs, here are a few. You'll begin to see their logic and what they think about America.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-best-anti-arizona-protest-signs
> 
> 59. Mexican drug smugglers tied to California wild fire. http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE57G4SB20090818?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+reuters%252FtopNews+%2528News+%252F+US+%252F+Top+News%2529
> 
> 60. A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
> http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf
> 
> 
> 61. &#8220;1 illegal arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona&#8221; The Arizona Republic Newspaper, 10/12/10
> http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html
> 
> ----
> 
> *Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
> http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml
> 
> TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!
> 
> *TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*
> 
> Capital Switch Board:
> 
> 1 (866) 220-0044
> 1 (800) 862-5530
> 1 (877) 851-6437
> 
> US Congressional Switch Board
> 
> 1 (800) 833-6354
> 1 (866) 340-9281
> 1 (877) 762-8762
> 
> .



   Can I add to this list 
62. American citizens representation is diluted by foreign illegals. Our say in government is less. And it always benefits Democrats.


----------



## charwin95

Wolfmoon said:


> *Nearly 1 million illegal aliens crossed border in 2016*
> 
> "A grand total of roughly 817,740 illegal entries into the United States", says
> Sen. Jeff Sessions, R-Ala., chairman of the Senate subcommittee on immigration and the national interest.
> 
> Source:
> 
> Chairman Sessions: Obama Administration Confirms Surge In Illegal Immigration - News Releases - Senator Jeff Sessions
> 
> Nearly 1 million illegal aliens crossed border in 2016
> Sessions blows whistle on Obama for telling 'half the story' on immigration
> Read more at Nearly 1 million illegal aliens crossed border in 2016



Read you link again and tell me what's wrong.


----------



## waltky

Dat was wolfman's post.


----------

